# If you have been deactivated for ratings....



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Call this guy, he will confirm that you have been deactivated for ratings, he can set you up with an-online class that you take to refresh your skills and then they will reactivate you. If you're lucky they will have a consultant in your area, they will come and work with you in person. It can cost $60-$100.

Rez is one of the original Uber Drivers..has years of experience in customer service. He had perfect 5.0 ratings as a driver for Uber. He set up a class to help other drivers.

Rez is a good guy. Good Luck.


http://www.r3zsolutions.com


Rez* LaBoy*‏ Twitter: @ITCANW8

[email protected]

Mrs. Uber Jax.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

More to the point: Has anyone actually been deactivated for ratings -- or acceptance rate or cancellation rate -- in the past 90 days or so (i.e., since the "employee versus contractor" issue gained traction)?

Anyone who actually was should probably skip the motivational speaker and go straight to an employment law attorney to seek employee status.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Call this guy, he will confirm that you have been deactivated for ratings, he can set you up with an-online class that you take to refresh your skills and then they will reactivate you. If you're lucky they will have a consultant in your area, they will come and work with you in person. It can cost $60-$100.
> 
> Rez is one of the original Uber Drivers..has years of experience in customer service. He had perfect 5.0 ratings as a driver for Uber. He set up a class to help other drivers.
> 
> ...


_Anybody willing to pay 60 to 100 to get reactivated should be shot ... in the foot. 
The fact that "this guy" had a perfect 5.0 rating is such irrelevant bullshit it's not even funny. "A consultant in your area work with you?" Work with you do what exactly? Show you how to open doors, give out mints and bottled water for 80 cents or less / mile rates in most markets? Again with that champagne promise on a beer budget...
If you've been deactivated for bad ratings or whatever the reason may be, it's time to move on with your life... Try something else!!!_


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Anybody willing to pay 60 to 100 to get reactivated should be shot ... in the foot.
> The fact that "this guy" had a perfect 5.0 rating is such irrelevant bullshit it's not even funny. "A consultant in your area work with you?" Work with you do what exactly? Show you how to open doors, give out mints and bottled water for 80 cents or less / mile rates in most markets? Again with that champagne promise on a beer budget...
> If you've been deactivated for bad ratings or whatever the reason may be, it's time to move on with your life... Try something else!!!_


Hey, Don't Shoot the Messenger Just letting people know what their options are. Thanks Guys... Mrs. Uber Jax


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

s


UberReallySucks said:


> _Anybody willing to pay 60 to 100 to get reactivated should be shot ... in the foot.
> The fact that "this guy" had a perfect 5.0 rating is such irrelevant bullshit it's not even funny. "A consultant in your area work with you?" Work with you do what exactly? Show you how to open doors, give out mints and bottled water for 80 cents or less / mile rates in most markets? Again with that champagne promise on a beer budget...
> If you've been deactivated for bad ratings or whatever the reason may be, it's time to move on with your life... Try something else!!!_


 so they are basically teaching you how to kiss ass?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> More to the point: Has anyone actually been deactivated for ratings -- or acceptance rate or cancellation rate -- in the past 90 days or so (i.e., since the "employee versus contractor" issue gained traction)?
> 
> Anyone who actually was should probably skip the motivational speaker and go straight to an employment law attorney to seek employee status.


I could not agree more


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Hey, Don't Shoot the Messenger Just letting people know what their options are. Thanks Guys... Mrs. Uber Jax


I fail to see how this would help me in any way possible; seeing as how there's a saturation of self-entitled ****s using Uber to rig the whole system.

Nice try, Mr. Rez LaBoy but I'm not an idiot and I refuse to be treated like one.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

is it worth paying 100 dollars to keep a .85 cent a mile job that the question


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I guess my biggest problem Is not his class but uber they want reset you ratings to 5 star so if you are at a 4.6 our below you are one ride away from being deactivated .So what the point of taking the class


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Truth is guys- I went through a rough patch not long after I joined this forum. I found myself absorbing the negativity here and it affected my performance as a driver. My rating never dropped below 4.74 but they targeted me when the average of my most recent 50 rides fell below 4.6. They warned me- gave me two weeks to fix it. I did not even complete 50 more rides and they deactivated me 2 weeks later. It sucked. I need this gig, I like this gig. That's when Uber sent me Rez Laboys information. He sent a guy to Jacksonville to meet with me and I spent the afternoon getting a badly needed attitude adjustment. Since then I have not had any issues and my rating has recovered quite nicely. Even though I had over 1500 trips, they deactivated me when they saw the ratings tanking. There you have it. It happens to the best of us. Have a good day.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Truth is guys- I went through a rough patch not long after I joined this forum. I found myself absorbing the negativity here and it affected my performance as a driver. My rating never dropped below 4.74 but they targeted me when the average of my most recent 50 rides fell below 4.6. They warned me- gave me two weeks to fix it. I did not even complete 50 more rides and they deactivated me 2 weeks later. It sucked. I need this gig, I like this gig. That's when Uber sent me Rez Laboys information. He sent a guy to Jacksonville to meet with me and I spent the afternoon getting a badly needed attitude adjustment. Since then I have not had any issues and my rating has recovered quite nicely. Even though I had over 1500 trips, they deactivated me when they saw the ratings tanking. There you have it. It happens to the best of us. Have a good day.


that all I'm saying if uber is making you do it they should reset you ratings cause there are drivers below 4.6 that are ask to take it.so what if that driver with bad rating go out there and spends the money for this class then get back on uber and get a few bad ratings and get deactivated.Then what the point of the class like I said my issue not with the class it with uber they should reset you ratings


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lmfao!!!

What exactly will he teach me?


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

So at what point the rider get deactivated.
I just had problems with a rider (female) with a 4.4 rating
When I contacted Uber, because they took $ 4.00 away I had her in my car and started the trip,Uber told me that she was a 5* before I gave her 1*,so the Uber guy just lied to me one rating wouldn't have that effect.
Point is ,regardless what Uber is always on the side of the rider


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ulf said:


> So at what point the rider get deactivated.
> I just had problems with a rider (female) with a 4.4 rating
> When I contacted Uber, because they took $ 4.00 away I had her in my car and started the trip,Uber told me that she was a 5* before I gave her 1*,so the Uber guy just lied to me one rating wouldn't have that effect.
> Point is ,regardless what Uber is always on the side of the rider


I contacted uber and ask if pax get kick off the app like drivers just want to know what they would say.They said they don't they get kick of for incidents they do. Not ratings that why you see 2.5 our 3.0 ratings for pax


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> More to the point: Has anyone actually been deactivated for ratings -- or acceptance rate or cancellation rate -- in the past 90 days or so (i.e., since the "employee versus contractor" issue gained traction)?
> 
> Anyone who actually was should probably skip the motivational speaker and go straight to an employment law attorney to seek employee status.


THIS

how many people since this post have been deactivated for ratings?


----------



## Garey (Oct 21, 2015)

Sigh


----------

